# Nicks boots



## Humptulips (Apr 9, 2015)

Always talk on here about caulk shoes. I found this and found it very interesting.
Factory tour of Nicks Boots:

Part Two:

Part Three:

Part Four:


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 9, 2015)

I just got a pair of Whites. I'm guessing similar process. I'm working on breaking them in... I hope they get comfortable soon!


----------



## madhatte (Apr 9, 2015)

I bought a new set of Nick's last fall. They are just about perfect now. My old ones lasted 5 seasons.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 9, 2015)

I posted this info a couple of weeks ago.
Nick's makes a great product. American made with American leather. I like them even better considering White's a foreign owned corporation now.


----------



## BeatCJ (Apr 9, 2015)

Dang. Not sure I can stomach a full hour of listening to him. He seems a lot like Woodsman Mike to me. He sure has a lot of YouTube Fans.

I have been thinking about hand fit boots. I'm a tough fit (3E width), and that crushed cartilage in my big toe makes me miserable after wearing my Danner's all day. The Lace to the Toe 4Es are close, but a little sloppy. I'm really considering having them rebuilt in really good condition to see if that will help. Nick's is close enough I could make an excuse to get there. But Wesco is closer...


----------



## Westboastfaller (Apr 9, 2015)

Meindl 10" have great support for steep ground. comfortable right out of the box. get a half size smaller.
Hoffmans is from Idaho and many of the testimonials were from coast fallers in bc and swore by them saying they were the most concomfortable boots they had ever owned, Now in steel toe. They cost $380/390 There, $500+ CND here, a little more. I don't know what happend to all the testimonials maybe because hoffmans couldn't sell their own..lol.. but I bet there was 8 guys from the coast here that raved. Nice boot!
Europe have some cool boots..pricy stuff though. Btw Meindl's are German made.


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 9, 2015)

I've got a pair of lace up Hoffmann. 4 years old now if I remember right. They're a half size smaller than red wings for size comparison. They are comfortable but not made for concrete 12 hours for me. I use them for working around the house and on equipment.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Apr 9, 2015)

Oh yeah,I guess you guys are all "Buy 'American'. I forgot.
BTW...what ya runnin'? LMAO
~Peace


----------



## hseII (Apr 9, 2015)

Westboastfaller said:


> Oh yeah,I guess you guys are all "Buy 'American'. I forgot.
> BTW...what ya runnin'? LMAO
> ~Peace



You say it like that's a Bad thing:If only more people were.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Apr 9, 2015)

Definitely not a bad thing!
general speaking ...yes but to stay on topic
If the most comfortable boots happens to be made elsewhere then I'll be wearing them. sometimes it is about money too though, like If a store is going to hose us on a product like the same boots been $120 less stateside then our government should control the pricing to prevent a weakened economy? 
Idk ...I guess they think it all comes back throuhh BC Bud....lol


----------



## Gologit (Apr 9, 2015)

If I needed something to replace my Wescos I'd probably get Vibergs.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Apr 9, 2015)

well i just ordered another pair of carolina domestic loggers. not corks. i am just afraid of changing brands as these in B width fit good. old ones held up very good for a cheaper boot, arches did not fall. the stitching around the right heel has failed, my fault for not taking care of them for almost three years. i really considered the red dawgs......they do not come in B.


----------



## BeatCJ (Apr 9, 2015)

Westboastfaller said:


> Meindl 10" have great support for steep ground. comfortable right out of the box. get a half size smaller.



I think Meindl's are one of those that is put together with glued construction, and have had issues with the soles delaminating. I could be mistaken, but almost all of the mountaineering style boots are that way. I also (may only be an issue for me) don't think they come in the extra wide widths.

I buy shoes the same place as Fred Flintstone.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Apr 9, 2015)

BeatCJ said:


> I think Meindl's are one of those that is put together with glued construction, and have had issues with the soles delaminating. I could be mistaken, but almost all of the mountaineering style boots are that way. I also (may only be an issue for me) don't think they come in the extra wide widths.
> 
> I buy shoes the same place as Fred Flintstone.


LMAO! don't feel bad man, us skinny feets people have trouble too.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Apr 9, 2015)

Lol.....think you been poppin' too many freddy Flintstones LMAO
....don't think the young guys will get that reference. .lol
not a f*n mountaineer. .pro fallers boot
Come on man! Theyre from Germany!
I like everything German except my wife


----------



## Westboastfaller (Apr 9, 2015)

How ironic ^^^^^she lives In Humptulips
...What a piece of $hit.....NO! Not Humptulips!
I would never say that about my 372s.
And thats where my loyalty lays. I will only pic 'em apart.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 9, 2015)

Westboastfaller said:


> Oh yeah,I guess you guys are all "Buy 'American'. I forgot.
> BTW...what ya runnin'? LMAO
> ~Peace


How about revoking NAFTA so no more Canadian lumber is shipped to the USA. You would be crying the blues begging America for help. You really should shut your mouth about this country and its people.


----------



## hseII (Apr 9, 2015)

2dogs said:


> How about revoking NAFTA so no more Canadian lumber is shipped to the USA. You would be crying the blues begging America for help. You really should shut your mouth about this country and its people.


QTLA


----------



## 1270d (Apr 9, 2015)

Relax a bit, life's a bit short to get very wound up about something on an online message board. 

BTW my meindl hiker soles delaminated just the other day. Nothing a little shoe goo cant fix. Still the most comfortable shoes I've ever had.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 9, 2015)

2dogs said:


> How about revoking NAFTA so no more Canadian lumber is shipped to the USA.




I like that idea. Nothing against the Canukistanians of course. Most of the ones I know are fine people. They talk funny but other than that...


----------



## Westboastfaller (Apr 9, 2015)

well the west talk like friendly west 'Americans '


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Apr 9, 2015)

Gologit said:


> I like that idea. Nothing against the Canukistanians of course. Most of the ones I know are fine people. They talk funny but other than that...


i have to agree............no offense to our Canadian friends, but it has hurt our pine markets badly.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Apr 9, 2015)

1270d said:


> Relax a bit, life's a bit short to get very wound up about something on an online message board.
> 
> BTW my meindl hiker soles delaminated just the other day. Nothing a little shoe goo cant fix. Still the most comfortable shoes I've ever had.



Well the top eyelets could use a beefing up if there was ever one complaint. Thats technique too. This Fallers caulk boot I speak of, Hoffmans resoles them, you will all be glad to know,YES! American made.
The soles doesn't come off, but because of the modification, Meindil will no longer assure water resistant/prof status.
I speak of one paparticular boot...thats it.
Some people can't get that,I gather.
And there's no harder test than what 'we' put them through...I can guarantee that.

As for the water prof status? ... sometimes we have rivers running through our quarter,We control our environment by measering the rain in a 24 hour period.
Some places its 50mm or 2" other areas It starts at 2" and cuts off at 4" 100mm.
Fly in the heli and see rivers traveling through your wood. I have a friend third generation and he was barely able to hold on been plucked out of a river by the heli, is dad was killed in a slide, his grandfather was killed on the hill also. There is well know slids in areas that just became there grave that you drive by to do a day work.

We are not going for a hike...some seem clueless to what goes on.

Yes most definitely the most concomfortable boot that ANY COAST FALLER HAS WORN
That I know of thus far.


----------



## Humptulips (Apr 10, 2015)

Westboastfaller said:


> Well the top eyelets could use a beefing up if there was ever one complaint. Thats technique too. This Fallers caulk boot I speak of, Hoffmans resoles them, you will all be glad to know,YES! American made.
> The soles doesn't come off, but because of the modification, Meindil will no longer assure water resistant/prof status.
> I speak of one paparticular boot...thats it.
> Some people can't get that,I gather.
> ...




Did not realize it was so dry up there. I can see how you could make Hoffmans work for you in those desert like conditions.

In all seriousness though I have a pair of Hoffmans and I can't see using them much except in the summer. The leather is soft which feels nice when they are dry but they stretch like crazy when there is a forecast of rain. Had them for probably 25 years so maybe things have changed since I bought them.
On another note I am blown away by how long people make their caulks last at least from the testimonials. When I was working I rarely got a year out of a pair and most guys I worked with had similar experience.
Of course my shoes last a long time now that my feet spend a lot of time hanging off the end of the recliner.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 10, 2015)

hseII said:


> QTLA


Sorry but what does that mean


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 10, 2015)

2dogs said:


> Sorry but what does that mean


Quoted to like again, it is riff raff talk


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 10, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Quoted to like again, it is riff raff talk


Now I don't know what you mean either. Am I being praised or cursed?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 10, 2015)

When you guys ordered your boots you had to give a size?

I went in and they measured me all up and then the boots showed up a few weeks later. Took a good 15+ mins measuring my feet and they also traced them out on a special sheet.
I was figuring with all that they would fit like they had been molded to my feet. So far I have about 3 hrs of wear time on them. I had to dig out my old boots from the trash.. barely caught them before they headed into the wood stove!
I talked to the shop and they said it was normal. I hope so, I've worn boots almost all my life and never had to break in a pair this much.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Apr 10, 2015)

2dogs said:


> Now I don't know what you mean either. Am I being praised or cursed?


praised


----------



## BeatCJ (Apr 10, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I was figuring with all that they would fit like they had been molded to my feet. So far I have about 3 hrs of wear time on them. I had to dig out my old boots from the trash.. barely caught them before they headed into the wood stove!
> I talked to the shop and they said it was normal. I hope so, I've worn boots almost all my life and never had to break in a pair this much.


I've never had a pair of heavy work boots that didn't take a month to break in and mold to my feet.

That's another advantage to the European style boots WestBoastfaller mentions, much less break in time.

Did you read and follow the break in instructions?


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Apr 10, 2015)

beat cj, do i know you by another name from else where? pm me if you don't want to reply here.


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 10, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> When you guys ordered your boots you had to give a size?
> 
> I went in and they measured me all up and then the boots showed up a few weeks later. Took a good 15+ mins measuring my feet and they also traced them out on a special sheet.
> I was figuring with all that they would fit like they had been molded to my feet. So far I have about 3 hrs of wear time on them. I had to dig out my old boots from the trash.. barely caught them before they headed into the wood stove!
> I talked to the shop and they said it was normal. I hope so, I've worn boots almost all my life and never had to break in a pair this much.




Good boots take time to break in, they aren't ****ing sneakers ready to go out of the box. Like a good pair of jeans they need a few days and some wear and tear to feel good.


----------



## BeatCJ (Apr 10, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> beat cj, do i know you by another name from else where? pm me if you don't want to reply here.


Another forum? I've been on a few. Still allowed to go back whenever I want.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Apr 10, 2015)

Humptulips said:


> Did not realize it was so dry up there. I can see how you could make Hoffmans work for you in those desert like conditions.
> 
> In all seriousness though I have a pair of Hoffmans and I can't see using them much except in the summer. The leather is soft which feels nice when they are dry but they stretch like crazy when there is a forecast of rain. Had them for probably 25 years so maybe things have changed since I bought them.
> On another note I am blown away by how long people make their caulks last at least from the testimonials. When I was working I rarely got a year out of a pair and most guys I worked with had similar experience.
> Of course my shoes last a long time now that my feet spend a lot of time hanging off the end of the recliner.



Lol... My appreciation to Hoffmans for modifying this particular *Meindil* boot to create a Meindl logger,one comfortable caulk boot. AGAIN its NOT a Hoffman boot, I've never owned Hoffman boots.
They did the mod ONLY!
There is a few good reasons they bothered to use this Boot..


----------



## Westboastfaller (Apr 11, 2015)

2dogs said:


> How about revoking NAFTA so no more Canadian lumber is shipped to the USA. You would be crying the blues begging America for help. You really should shut your mouth about this country and its people.


^^^^Disclaimer^^^^^
"Can you say Anger Management"
Or do we need an intervention for Alcohol.

Don't get smart or we'll cut off YOUR BC hydro electric and Hydroponics supply. LMAO
And you will be left in the dark, grumpy asking Canadians for help and the only thing you'll get is what runs down hill...if you get the drift.(No pun)If we can't sell US softwood lumber and I don't have a job I will personally rip a lot of money out of your economy, I love 'you'Californian smokers, 'Your'the best customer.

^^^^^Disclaimer ^^^^^

Hey you deserved that!I can go to your level too!
people get treated how they treat me,
Didn't see anyone else felt the need to go off unnecessary
Tit for tat....move on

My rebuttal; ref. NAFTA
Its all about supply and demand & choice. You bought our softwood lumber before NAFTA and you need it right now with a recent housing boom in the past couple years.We have lost a lot of jobs as part of the agreement which allows Licencees mainly; on private land can export raw logs. About 6 Licencees in BC have invested in mills in the southern states meanwhile most of the coastal mills here have closed. Many lost their homes and probably left BC for Steady employment. The government just slaped the Licencees with a 20% fee in lieu but they went running foul to the US as it violations the agreement that states; Governments can't make/alter that could cause a direct efect basically.That could effect a lot of people on both sides I'm sure If the Licencees choose to only
sell the timber and wait for a NAFTA tribunal then those mills down there may be directly affected?.Keep in mind all those mills were closed or struggling Before Canadian 'interest.
The Island was all about
forestry , fishing. and mining but now its for the 'rich'. Many Boommers sold in Ontario/Alberta and bought there for half as much, driving the prices up. Schools have shut down, 'nobodys ' rasising kids where I'm from these days.
furthermore; Merchable Timber is only 10% handfelled here. The coast only produces 12% of BCs annual volume But does account for 27% of the force.
moreover; although US is just barely BCs biggest customer taking 35%,they no longer have us over a barrel, we don't rely on 'you' as we once did.
Would it effect me? Likely, is the 20% fee of lieu going to? Not ready to go this month as
I will be doing a very involed first aid training but I don't see the advertisement
A did this time last year.
I got my fingers in everywhere and don't rely on one industry or activitiy when it come to falling, I'm up to date with gas & oil tickets as well as wildland fire falling with twoDanger tree assessing modules as well/ MPB winter work If I want.
Seems to be a lot of Falling right of way to supply more power for Cali these days
Don't think I'll be doing any "begging 'Americans "as you say.LMAO...good one


NAFTA greatest Success. the _San Antonio Express News_ reported. The biggest categories of U.S. exports to Canada and Mexico in 2010 were electrical machinery, vehicle parts, mineral fuel and oil and plastics. The U.S. also saw 800,000 new manufacturing jobs from 1994 through 1998, reversing a 13-year trend during which the country lost 2 million manufacturing jobs.

_NAFTA Created Jobs for U.S. WorkersAccording to the U.S. Chamber of Commerce, increased trade from NAFTA supports about 5 million U.S. jobs. The chamber of commerce also points out that unemployment was 7.1% in the decade before NAFTA and 5.1% before the recent economy fall._


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 11, 2015)

What does that have to do with boots, haha?



QUOTE="Westboastfaller, post: 5314169, member: 122476"]^^^^Disclaimer^^^^^
"Can you say Anger Management"
Or do we need an intervention for Alcohol.

Don't get smart or we'll cut off YOUR BC hydro electric and Hydroponics supply. LMAO
And you will be left in the dark, grumpy asking Canadians for help and the only thing you'll get is what runs down hill...if you get the drift.(No pun)If we can't sell US softwood lumber and I don't have a job I will personally rip a lot of money out of your economy, I love 'you'Californian smokers, 'Your'the best customer.

^^^^^Disclaimer ^^^^^

Hey you deserved that!I can go to your level too!
people get treated how they treat me,
Didn't see anyone else felt the need to go off unnecessary
Tit for tat....move on

My rebuttal; ref. NAFTA
Its all about supply and demand & choice. You bought our softwood lumber before NAFTA and you need it right now with a recent housing boom in the past couple years.We have lost a lot of jobs as part of the agreement which allows Licencees mainly; on private land can export raw logs. About 6 Licencees in BC have invested in mills in the southern states meanwhile most of the coastal mills here have closed. Many lost their homes and probably left BC for Steady employment. The government just slaped the Licencees with a 20% fee in lieu but they went running foul to the US as it violations the agreement that states; Governments can't make/alter that could cause a direct efect basically.That could effect a lot of people on both sides I'm sure If the Licencees choose to only
sell the timber and wait for a NAFTA tribunal then those mills down there may be directly affected?.Keep in mind all those mills were closed or struggling Before Canadian 'interest.
The Island was all about
forestry , fishing. and mining but now its for the 'rich'. Many Boommers sold in Ontario/Alberta and bought there for half as much, driving the prices up. Schools have shut down, 'nobodys ' rasising kids where I'm from these days.
furthermore; Merchable Timber is only 10% handfelled here. The coast only produces 12% of BCs annual volume But does account for 27% of the force.
moreover; although US is just barely BCs biggest customer taking 35%,they no longer have us over a barrel, we don't rely on 'you' as we once did.
Would it effect me? Likely, is the 20% fee of lieu going to? Not ready to go this month as
I will be doing a very involed first aid training but I don't see the advertisement
A did this time last year.
I got my fingers in everywhere and don't rely on one industry or activitiy when it come to falling, I'm up to date with gas & oil tickets as well as wildland fire falling with twoDanger tree assessing modules as well/ MPB winter work If I want.
Don't think I'll be doing any to begging 'Americans ' as you say.LMAO...good one


NAFTA greatest Success. the _San Antonio Express News_ reported. The biggest categories of U.S. exports to Canada and Mexico in 2010 were electrical machinery, vehicle parts, mineral fuel and oil and plastics. The U.S. also saw 800,000 new manufacturing jobs from 1994 through 1998, reversing a 13-year trend during which the country lost 2 million manufacturing jobs.

_NAFTA Created Jobs for U.S. WorkersAccording to the U.S. Chamber of Commerce, increased trade from NAFTA supports about 5 million U.S. jobs. The chamber of commerce also points out that unemployment was 7.1% in the decade before NAFTA and 5.1% before the recent economy fall._[/QUOTE]


----------



## Westboastfaller (Apr 11, 2015)

No worky no booty...lol aint that the truth


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 11, 2015)

northmanlogging said:


> Good boots take time to break in, they aren't ****ing sneakers ready to go out of the box. Like a good pair of jeans they need a few days and some wear and tear to feel good.



I don't know on sneakers, the last pair I bought was almost 20 years ago.

I've worn many boots and these by far have been the worse fitting out the box. I figured with the boots custom built to my feet and with how much they cost me, they would fit much better.

I'm sure they will break in... just not sure how long!


----------



## Gologit (Apr 11, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I don't know on sneakers, the last pair I bought was almost 20 years ago.
> 
> I've worn many boots and these by far have been the worse fitting out the box. I figured with the boots custom built to my feet and with how much they cost me, they would fit much better.


 What brand of boots are they? Did you do the "do-it-yourself measuring kit" that they send out or did you go to the factory?


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 17, 2015)

I get my boots at the Goodwill Store.
You guys should check it out... you can really save some bucks there.

*I'VE MOVED HERE*


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 7, 2016)

See what kind of trouble you folks get me in...


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 7, 2016)

Also somehow the war dept is letting me wear them in the house... in fact they are still on


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 7, 2016)

Things of note;

Its a bloody long process, December I sent off for the sizing kit, got it in January, sent the test pair in march, they recieved Mar 23. Got the boots today. Though from the sounds of it, its party do to them expanding and moving locations in the middle somewhere.

The left currently doesn't have a sock on, cause its that tight to get my foot in (which is partly do to my smooshed and less then mobile foot) but gods damn do they fit good, not sure I've ever had boots fit like this out of the box...

Only complaints are the wait... 6 months all told, and they came with phillips nails... which through rigorous testing we all know kinda suck...

Anyhow I'll keep ya all posted as to how they do in the woods, be a few weeks, I'm currently beating my head against a bad clutch on the missus so no cutting timber until she's ready to work.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jun 7, 2016)

the best boots i ever owned were the Haix on hoffmans site. the bad? f'n expensive after caulking and shipping! running some meindls now but not a genuine logger boot. bought a pair of meindls hiking boots and had them caulked. light and comfy like the Haix but not quite the Haix. the Haix are nearly $800 for us canuckistanians from hoffmans. i swear a good boot means more to me then any other of my gear.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 7, 2016)

I think you are going to be disappointed I don't think the boots were the problem. Your toes point to your left flank on the one foot. Your body must have to turn 45° to go straight?
Big heel for a caulk sole eh! 
I hope they are going to be awesome for you. Right on
.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jun 7, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> I think you are going to be disappointed I don't think the boots were the problem. Your toes point to your left flank on the one foot. Your body must have to turn 45° to go straight?
> Big heel for a caulk sole eh!
> I hope they are going to be awesome for you. Right on
> .



i don't like the heel myself but i'd caulk a running shoe if i could lol i like more ankle flexability. alot of guys suggest boots with more ankle support to avoid sprains but heck they must have a limp ankle. i hate being all stick legged. the minimum 6" requirement is what i like. the odd guys out there run 12's. like WTF! pretty well at yer knee cap. everybody's different though.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 8, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> i don't like the heel myself but i'd caulk a running shoe if i could lol i like more ankle flexability. alot of guys suggest boots with more ankle support to avoid sprains but heck they must have a limp ankle. i hate being all stick legged. the minimum 6" requirement is what i like. the odd guys out there run 12's. like WTF! pretty well at yer knee cap. everybody's different though.


As though you were some kind of expert! Lol


----------



## Big_Wood (Jun 8, 2016)

Timber Tool said:


> As though you were some kind of expert! Lol



i'll be the first one to say i'm a POS trainee lol i know what i like though. i didn't just start falling when i did my course though. did the right of way of a few sub devisions in the area and cleared a few lots. you have nothing but east coast and yukon experience John. yer pretty well qualified to cut firewood lol


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 8, 2016)

12" are generally the lineman boot (climbing boot)minus the caulk sole. I can't do the heel personality. Same with cowboy boots. I owned one pair in my life in the mid 90' and they had the low heel. They are hard to find Like that it seems so I never got another pair. Don't need angle support in good runner like my Keens for hiking but if you add some weight and a heel then that's a different story. I'm all about the support in the boots. No slop. I may buy the Viber 45 chockerman boot. I'm sick of wearing ski's. Need to curve with the curves.

or Viber woodsman half 'N' half?


----------



## Big_Wood (Jun 8, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> 12" are generally the lineman boot (climbing boot)minus the caulk sole. I can't do the heel personality. Same with cowboy boots. I owned one pair in my life in the mid 90' and they had the low heel. They are hard to find Like that it seems so I never got another pair. Don't need angle support in good runner like my Keens for hiking but if you add some weight and a heel then that's a different story. I'm all about the support in the boots. No slop. I may buy the Viber 45 chockerman boot. I'm sick of wearing ski's. Need to curve with the curves.
> 
> or Viber woodsman half 'N' half?



my buddy Pat just switched to the half'nhalf. he says he can run in them. he did switch from the 12" viking gummers though. ya know, the ones all the tree planters wear lol


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 8, 2016)

Got the block heel cause I tend to do some climbing as well, and the spring heel just sucks at holding the spurs on.

The left foot turns outboard more then it should anyway, its not so good at turning inboard, mostly straight is about as good as it gets, and that is a little painful. Hence the main reason for the tall ass boots, protect the shin a bit its kinda knobby in all the wrong places... thought about getting 14" tall, but it got painfully expensive quick.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 8, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> i don't like the heel myself but i'd caulk a running shoe if i could lol i like more ankle flexability. alot of guys suggest boots with more ankle support to avoid sprains but heck they must have a limp ankle. i hate being all stick legged. the minimum 6" requirement is what i like. the odd guys out there run 12's. like WTF! pretty well at yer knee cap. everybody's different though.



Last I knew Hoffman out of Idaho would put a caulked sole on anything that could be resoled... sent my vibergs there several years ago, the sole is in great shape the rest of the boots are falling apart now (they originally had drive in spikes, so like 30+years old?) and they never fit right anyway.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jun 8, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> Last I knew Hoffman out of Idaho would put a caulked sole on anything that could be resoled... sent my vibergs there several years ago, the sole is in great shape the rest of the boots are falling apart now (they originally had drive in spikes, so like 30+years old?) and they never fit right anyway.



i haven't really found a viberg fit me right either which is why i went with the meindls. heck, couldn't find a logging meindl that really fit me right either which is why i had a hiking meindl caulked. never really owned a set that i broke in though. really just judging them on new fit feel. the ones i have now fit like a glove when new and have only gotten comfier. i went to the viberg store front and had them measure my feet even. tried a few boots they had made up but to get some custom made would have cost my left nut. pretty happy with my meindls but thinking of the next set already. tempted on another pair of Haix if i got the money handy.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 8, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> my buddy Pat just switched to the half'nhalf. he says he can run in them. he did switch from the 12" viking gummers though lol


 haha..funny. stands to reason. No seriously though..they are popular for sure. I know guys have been wearing them for 20yrs. They are only $340.00 plus it's only $160.00 to get them resoled if the walk on a lot of blast rock like conventional Falling. BTW I'm hitting the island again tomorrow for a Thursday flight again. Back the Ocean falls for two days then I'm flying to start a new one. Conventional too. That's nice, easier on my brain with weights. Heli is a lot of work for nothing sometimes.
Especially right now with the red cedar target. The Spruce Hemlock, Balsam and Cyprus has to be perfect or I knock it down and walk. It's tricky not to burry your logs. Lots of work courtesy bucking as its going to be grappled from 200ft above.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jun 8, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> haha..funny. stands to reason. No seriously though..they are popular for sure. I know guys have been wearing them for 20yrs. They are only $340.00 plus it's only $160.00 to get them resoled if the walk on a lot of blast rock like conventional Falling. BTW I'm hitting the island again tomorrow for a Thursday flight again. Back the Ocean falls for two days then I'm flying to start a new one. Conventional too. That's nice, easier on my brain with weights. Heli is a lot of work for nothing sometimes.
> Especially right now with the red cedar target. The Spruce Hemlock, Balsam and Cyprus has to be perfect or I knock it down and walk. It's tricky not to burry your logs. Lots of work courtesy bucking as its going to be grappled from 200ft above.



i hoping to get on some conventional as well. some second growth in a timber west TFL up cowichan lake area. really pushing for island pacific closer to home but the bull bucker says he only hires guys with minimum 5 years. kinda hoping he looks the other way to that rule. find out in a couple days. visiting one of the womans relatives on thursday to see how he's doing. he got smashed with a 100' balsam last year.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 8, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> i'll be the first one to say i'm a POS trainee lol i know what i like though. i didn't just start falling when i did my course though. did the right of way of a few sub devisions in the area and cleared a few lots. you have nothing but east coast and yukon experience John. yer pretty well qualified to cut firewood lol



Hilarious vidio!
That not a Humboldt, that's an Interior Swansan and some.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jun 8, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> Hilarious vidio!
> That not a Humboldt, that's an Interior Swansan and some.



exactly lol. i posted it to show a cull not a pro. that is actually John for real though! pulled right from his youtube channel lol the only thing missing was Bob his wedge caddy! lmao


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 8, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> i hoping to get on some conventional as well. some second growth in a timber west TFL up cowichan lake area. really pushing for island pacific closer to home but the bull bucker says he only hires guys with minimum 5 years. kinda hoping he looks the other way to that rule. find out in a couple days. visiting one of the womans relatives on thursday to see how he's doing. he got smashed with a 100' balsam last year.


 That's because five years is the number. If you have four years true West coast production Falling in Cedar they won't consider you a Faller or a peer. If you are still alive after 5 years then you are a Faller. The barge I just came off of there is a pile of guys with 40+ years in. Most of us are still learning and will always be. One guy have spent five years worth on that barge alone. There are the exceptions though. It just really depends where you break in. Bubby was telling me about this one falling quarter. The guys with 10 yrs experience didn't have enough experience and guys with 15 yrs had enough experience to know not to touch it. They were thinking the engineer must had been on glue for laying it out. Then this kid that hadn't long broken in just layed it out & made it look easy. Buddy watched him and said "where in the hell did you break in"?
"Nootka Island" he answered.
His response was... "Well no f...en' wonder.

*I had to do the whole BC fallers 23 page evaluation before I could continue. Would like to find out my score. I know I answered everything right.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jun 8, 2016)

i am a firm believer it's what your interests are to begin with too but many other things of course. their are guys out their with 4 years that still look like little girls handling a saw lol i should call Lunn or Jason back tomorrow. They got an operation on nootka right now. apparently Fedje's trying to lay a claim though. you ever worked Mahatta river area Jamie?


----------



## Big_Wood (Jun 8, 2016)

i just finished my own cash Job on indian island. wish i had a partner though. was anything but professional lol no emergency response procedures at all. guy made it sound like it was right at shore with a dock and all. like he had a speed boat. turned out he had a 16' skiff with a 20hp honda. took 45 minutes to get to the job and then he just dropped me off on a beach and said he'd pick me up at high tide lol. i was hungry though so did it anyways. was only 2 6' cedars and 1 12'er. to 12 was just a shell but the 2 6's were solid. 12 was the easiest to fall lol. one of those Jobs where you appreciate the big companies with all that **** in place.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 8, 2016)

Fedje seems to have work out there quite a bit but these contractors that were big are nothing right now. Thing is out there you are best to stay with a Faller. You don't want to be on your own because they would just put you in the cream Falling white wood. All 40' pipes. Round and straight with not a branch in sight for 130 ft.
Its fun but my grandma can do that. Especially day lighting to the spur Roads. You need to cut up the big ugly cedar snags on the slop and not fall green trees.
It's why they pay you the money.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 8, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> i just finished my own cash Job on indian island. wish i had a partner though. was anything but professional lol no emergency response procedures at all. guy made it sound like it was right at shore with a dock and all. like he had a speed boat. turned out he had a 16' skiff with a 20hp honda. took 45 minutes to get to the job and then he just dropped me off on a beach and said he'd pick me up at high tide lol. i was hungry though so did it anyways. was only 2 6' cedars and 1 12'er. to 12 was just a shell but the 2 6's were solid. 12 was the easiest to fall lol. one of those Jobs where you appreciate the big companies with all that **** in place.


 That's some big wood, Big stuff out your west side.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jun 8, 2016)

i like the round and straight boomers lol makes for some easy cut'n. Lunn told me he's in the nasty gritty right now though. some haywire north facing blocks with windfall all over the place. he told me he's dealing with jackpots everyday.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jun 8, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> That's some big wood, Big stuff out your west side.



took me 15 min to get the 12 on the ground. i was stoked it was hollow lol. window's in the backcut aren't the end of the world but pretty sweet when just a quick scribe on the back cuts her up enough. the 12 i left but the 2 6's i bucked into 24" shake blocks. took 7 hours and i bid $660 so i got my day rate. the other guy throwing in an estimate bid $900. i was pissed i didn't bid 8 lol. i looked at it and figured it was a days work so just bid around day rate. should have bid a little more. owell, was a good learning experience. i got more work there too but i won't go back without putting some emergency response stuff in place and make sure i got a partner next time. 12'er's all over the place over there. untouched old growth. the 6'er's were the smallest ones i saw lol


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 8, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> Also somehow the war dept is letting me wear them in the house... in fact they are still on
> 
> View attachment 507143


Good thing you do not have wooden floors with those boots on ,how waterproof are they ? I hate wet feet .


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 8, 2016)

I just put on a set of White's today. Been sitting in the closet since last year. My Danners git wet yesterday and I forgot to put them on the Peet dryer. Slide them on this morning and ploosh, my socks are wet.

I hate breaking in boots. Seems like it take a good month or two till they are comfy.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 8, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I just put on a set of White's today. Been sitting in the closet since last year. My Danners git wet yesterday and I forgot to put them on the Peet dryer. Slide them on this morning and ploosh, my socks are wet.
> 
> I hate breaking in boots. Seems like it take a good month or two till they are comfy.


You must have a hole in them ? I can stand in a creek bed up to my ankles with danner super rain forest and my feet stay dry .


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 8, 2016)

just plain leather, I don't do well with lined or "waterproof" boots, they get hot and very uncomfortable.

oil a pair of good leather boots up and they will be mostly water resistant, not so much for full immersion, but puddles and rain you'll be alright.

Also lined/waterproof boots seem to keep the moisture in as well as they keep it out, 7 hours of dragging 300# brush ape with 50# of brush ape gear, and its a little like stepping in warm mudd.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 9, 2016)

Trx250r180 said:


> You must have a hole in them ? I can stand in a creek bed up to my ankles with danner super rain forest and my feet stay dry .



Washed the house and I guess the hose was leaking down my pant legs right into my boots. Didn't realize my feet were wet till I pulled my boots off several hours later.

Made it a few hours in the White's and came home to grab my Danners. They were pretty much dry. Like wearing fluffy house slippers compared to the Whites!


----------



## old CB (Jun 9, 2016)

The Nick's tour on pg 1 of this thread is way cool. I had wondered forever about how a boot is constructed.

Bought a pair of White's smoke jumpers last year to replace worn out Redwings. My second pair of White's--they cost $59.75 in 1972.

Yes, they take a while to break in. I tried the walk-in-the-creek-then-wear-them-till-dry method, but with the oil in the leather I couldn't get them wet without standing there half an hour, and who's got time for that? I kept alternating with my old boots, which felt like slippers in comparison. Until I slipped on a hillside one day and realized those old ones had no support left in the ankle.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 9, 2016)

Yeah I have about 3 months on the Dannars but they weren't quite so bad to break in. I was really surprised on the Whites because I actually got fitted for them so I expected them to fit perfectly right out the box.

I am finding I like better a 6" boot vs the 8" I got in the White's. The 6" is still tall enough for me and I can wear regular socks vs boot socks.


Reminds me of the old dark blue jeans. Out of the store they were so stiff you could about put them up on sawhorses and setup the supper table. I made the mistake of washing 2 or 3 pairs along with other clothes, turned everything blue


----------



## dancan (Jun 9, 2016)

Some Canadians make me shake my head sometimes .

While these aren't Nicks .






http://royer.com/en/product/8614/

They are a chainsaw boot that will last .


----------



## bnmc98 (Jun 9, 2016)

I have a pair of Nicks Hot Shots I bought in 1996. I wore them for a season on the FS. put them away for a while. Have worn them the last 2 seasons. One of the best built boots I have put on my feet. I had to move the stick guard in the laces up one hole cause I was always getting blisters on the top of my ankle (thats why they were in hiding). Now they are perfect.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 10, 2016)

As I'm sure some of you guys know, White's Boots is owned by the same Japanese company that owns Danner. Just like other foreign owned businesses, like Trader Joes, they have a good product but it is not buying American.

Regarding break in, if you haven't owned heavy leather boots like Nick's, please Google "White's Bite" to learn how to lace these boots so you don't get a sore spot on top of your foot.


----------



## 1270d (Jun 10, 2016)

I skip an eye to when lacing. Right about ankle level. This pretty much takes care of that pinch area for me.


----------



## bnmc98 (Jun 10, 2016)

2dogs said:


> Regarding break in, if you haven't owned heavy leather boots like Nick's, please Google "White's Bite" to learn how to lace these boots so you don't get a sore spot on top of your foot.



Didn't know that, good to know now.
BTW its funny, if you just search for White's Bite, you get lots of stuff on Snow White and Great White sharks. So throw the word "Boots" in there.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 10, 2016)

3-1-2 lacing or some such...

makes a super tight ankle.


----------



## SliverPicker (Jun 12, 2016)

I ordered a pair of the Carolina USA made narrow boots in March. They are now on their third backorder. Having narrow feet isn't too much fun. The only alternative to the Carolinas is custom. Sorry, but I refuse to pay $600-800 for a pair of boots.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 12, 2016)

SliverPicker said:


> I ordered a pair of the Carolina USA made narrow boots in March. They are now on their third backorder. Having narrow feet isn't too much fun. The only alternative to the Carolinas is custom. Sorry, but I refuse to pay $600-800 for a pair of boots.



Hoffman's, come in D and E width, Ordered mine last thurs, they arrived on tues. The E's I ordered where fairly narrow, still got a good 1 to 1.5 inches of lace gap to go. Wore em most of the week, and they still arn't broke in yes, but a lot more better on my feet then the poor ole carolina's I had on, which nothing bad about carolina, just no one carries domestic carolinas here local... so its a special order item, and we're talking an hour trip each way to get em, so I ordered the Hoffmans from home...

And to reitterate, had Hoffmans resole my ole viberg caulks 5 years ago, the soles are still holding up very well... the rest of the boots are showing thier age.

Made in Idaho, check out thier website hoffmanboots.com 10" smokechaser or whatever they call where like 235. or so plus shipping, 

And before folks freak out these are intended for shop/climbing boots, the caulks are still Nick's and with luck I can give em a go Friday, got the missus mostly buttoned up today...


----------



## SliverPicker (Jun 13, 2016)

I need B width boots. If I had E width boots I could probably put my feet in the sideways.


----------



## Scablands (Jun 13, 2016)

How are the taller heel boots like Nicks firefighter style for hiking? I would like to get a pair of non goretex boots and Nicks is local, but I am not sure about walking long distances in a boot with such a built up heel. 

I'm talking about 5-10 miles a day hiking. I'm not a firefighter, I just want good boots.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 13, 2016)

They work just fine for general forestry work, so I can't imagine that they'll give you any grief hiking.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 13, 2016)

Nick's has multiple heel options, as well as sole.

But the block heels are fine and dandy in most any terrain, you'll do some clomping at first and make a bunch of noise on a hardwood floor, but you'll get over it.

Haven't worn anything but block heels in nearly 20 years, except some slip on shoes, and Chuck's back when I was still trying to be a rockstar. I find flat boots to be kinda weird.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 17, 2016)

Well, got em dirty today.

It's strange not tripping on everything. And walking logs is a whole lot easier, not too sure as to why but it seems like my balance has improved as well, where as before once sticks got down to like 7" or so everything got all wiggly and not fun, now its merely a long ways down and worrisome, not a long ways down and frightening.

The soles on these bastards are something else, gonna take awhile to break them in. But the uppers man... no pinching, no sloppy bits, just a good snug fit all day.


----------



## bigbarf48 (Jun 17, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> Hoffman's, come in D and E width, Ordered mine last thurs, they arrived on tues. The E's I ordered where fairly narrow, still got a good 1 to 1.5 inches of lace gap to go. Wore em most of the week, and they still arn't broke in yes, but a lot more better on my feet then the poor ole carolina's I had on, which nothing bad about carolina, just no one carries domestic carolinas here local... so its a special order item, and we're talking an hour trip each way to get em, so I ordered the Hoffmans from home...
> 
> And to reitterate, had Hoffmans resole my ole viberg caulks 5 years ago, the soles are still holding up very well... the rest of the boots are showing thier age.
> 
> ...


 
I wear Hoffman smokechasers as well. Been a very good boot. As you said, maybe run a touch narrow, but my right foot is wider than the left


----------



## catbuster (Jun 18, 2016)

I know this has been asked many times, but my Whites wildland boots I've had for going on 8 years now are about at the end of their useful service life... Are the Nicks boots really better than White's? Being east of the mississippi most of the time it's hard to tell. 

I am, admittedly hard on boots. I've heard the Nicks are a heavier and more solidly constructed boots. 

And please note that these will be a 10" wildland boot and they'll also see some use when the terrain gets really steep. Otherwise I'm probably the biggest fan of Danner's (yeah, go on, bash them, I don't care, they work really well for me) USA Quarry 8" with the safety toe possible.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 18, 2016)

Here is my opinion. Any custom boot is almost always going to be better than any off-the-shelf boot. Whites and Nicks off-the-shelf boots are about equivalent, but Nicks cost less. By this logic, Nicks are the better value. Hoffmans are also a good value.


----------



## bitzer (Jun 18, 2016)

I bought a pair of Hoffman's corks this spring and I really like em. They were $350 bucks. I had them rush the order for another 25. They built them on the Monday I called and had em shipped out Tuesday. I had em by Thursday ( I probably paid for extra shipping.). It took a while to break those bastards in but I can tell they are on another level compared to the red dawgs I was buying. I ran Hoffman pac corks the last five winters and they did really well too. 

Thanks to 2dawgs for posting about the whites bite! I thought it would just turn to calous eventually. Nope. I took out the brush guard because i thought that was the problem. Nope. I also ran band aids where the blisters were but I thought theres gotta be a better way. Tying them up different was the ticket!


----------



## troutbum (Jun 18, 2016)

bitzer said:


> Thanks to 2dawgs for posting about the whites bite! I thought it would just turn to calous eventually. Nope. I took out the brush guard because i thought that was the problem. Nope. I also ran band aids where the blisters were but I thought theres gotta be a better way. Tying them up different was the ticket!



I got my first pair of Hoffman lineman ( i spend half of my time in spurs doing residential removals, the other half in the woods cutting or operating) almost 2 months ago...finally able to wear them 12 hrs. I thought the "bite" would calous too, same thing band aids ect... cant wait to try the 2-1-3 on monday


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 18, 2016)

catbuster said:


> I know this has been asked many times, but my Whites wildland boots I've had for going on 8 years now are about at the end of their useful service life... Are the Nicks boots really better than White's? Being east of the mississippi most of the time it's hard to tell.
> 
> I am, admittedly hard on boots. I've heard the Nicks are a heavier and more solidly constructed boots.
> 
> And please note that these will be a 10" wildland boot and they'll also see some use when the terrain gets really steep. Otherwise I'm probably the biggest fan of Danner's (yeah, go on, bash them, I don't care, they work really well for me) USA Quarry 8" with the safety toe possible.



I'm with madhatte on the quality, about the same from whites to Nick's, though nicks have a tighter fit, the whites have a lot more tongue room so yer foot slips in easy, the Nicks take a little work.

Also the sole on the Nicks is much much thicker.

The deciding factor for me is that White's is china owned now, Nicks is still family owned and operated. Same deal with Hoffman, just they don't offer custom boots.


----------



## bigbarf48 (Jun 18, 2016)

2-1-3 really helps. Had a pair of red dawgs I had to cut the false tongue shorter anyways cause it just sat wrong


----------



## bigbarf48 (Jun 18, 2016)

Anyone had experience with JK Boots? Just found them online and was considering having my hoffmans rebuilt and re-sized by them


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 18, 2016)

day 2,

barely even noticed them after the first couple hours... home now and I'm not limping... this may be a first in a very long time


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 18, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> I'm with madhatte on the quality, about the same from whites to Nick's, though nicks have a tighter fit, the whites have a lot more tongue room so yer foot slips in easy, the Nicks take a little work.
> 
> Also the sole on the Nicks is much much thicker.
> 
> The deciding factor for me is that White's is china owned now, Nicks is still family owned and operated. Same deal with Hoffman, just they don't offer custom boots.



Actually Whites Boots is owned by a Japanese corporation, not Chinese. That corporation also owns Lacrosse and Danner. Maybe more.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 18, 2016)

chines japanese, whatever they sold out


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 18, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> chines japanese, whatever they sold out



Yep


----------



## Scablands (Jun 18, 2016)

2dogs said:


> Yep



In White's defense, at least the Japanese care about quality and they haven't offshored White's production ... and likely won't. Japanese companies typically sell into the US market by manufacturing goods in American factories with American workers. The workers might have to do calisthenics before they start work and learn terms like "hoshin" and "kanban," but they *will* have jobs. 

The worst thing I could accuse Japanese owners of American businesses is forcing their workers to sing karaoke.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 19, 2016)

Scablands said:


> The worst thing I could accuse Japanese owners of American businesses is forcing their workers to sing karaoke.



I dunno...there's that whole Seppuku thing. As in "you didn't meet your production goals _again_ this quarter...go get your sword".


----------



## Joe46 (Jun 19, 2016)

That's funny Bob! I hate the whole falling on your sword deal!


----------

